# Hole in hollow door



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I have found that most Zinsser products are top notch. They make the only mildew PROOF paint. Most of the others are mildew resistant even the ones with the additive.

Thanks for this. We have used the Bondo for wood product with very good results.

Please tell about the drying time and sand-ability.

Thanks,

DG


----------

